# vB Announcement Discussion



## Jeremy

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7431925/1/


----------



## Gnome

about god damned time I say. and when will it open might I ask?


----------



## Jeremy

I said in the FAQ <.<


----------



## Rocketman

I promise not to be a trolling jokester like I am now on this board. This whole thing was just an act lol. But it got me into some trouble with the old mods.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Will we be able to keep our old names, or is it more of a first come first serve thing?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I ran out dancing & was like "ALBERT. TBT'S MOVVVVIIINNNNNGGG!" he's like "Bout time." 

wow! This is so excitinggggg!DDD. 

little sad, it's gonna be hard saying goodbye to this website. but eh.

pointless question: will there be any new mods?


----------



## Jeremy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Will we be able to keep our old names, or is it more of a first come first serve thing?


You can keep your name.  We'll say for something like the first 2 weeks you can register whatever name you have here.  If someone else takes it, you can PM me here to prove it belongs to you etc.


----------



## «Jack»

I can have Jack as my name.

YEEEESSS
YEEEESSS
YEEEESSS
YEEEESSS

Oh, and will there be new/rearranged boards? IT'd be great to have separate boards for each console, instead of a jampacked Gamer's Lounge.


----------



## Mino

But... my posts... my join date.

How will people know I'm a badass?  ):


----------



## Jeremy

-Jack- said:
			
		

> I can have Jack as my name.
> 
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> 
> Oh, and will there be new/rearranged boards? IT'd be great to have separate boards for each console, instead of a jampacked Gamer's Lounge.


If you squint at the screenshot you can see what the new video game board will be like.  Maybe in the future we will make it an entire category.  But we will be starting smaller.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I can't wait, will be great.

Goodbye, 1,000,000+ posts, HELLO NOTHING

and I can't think of a good username


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can have Jack as my name.
> 
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> 
> Oh, and will there be new/rearranged boards? IT'd be great to have separate boards for each console, instead of a jampacked Gamer's Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> If you squint at the screenshot you can see what the new video game board will be like.  Maybe in the future we will make it an entire category.  But we will be starting smaller.
Click to expand...

I see Nintendo, Xbox, PlayStation, PC Gaming.


----------



## Sporge27

*trevor said:
			
		

> But... my posts... my join date.
> 
> How will people know I'm a badass?  ):


I could quote the end of the wizard of oz at you about now.... but....    :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## «Jack»

Jeremy said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can have Jack as my name.
> 
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> YEEEESSS
> 
> Oh, and will there be new/rearranged boards? IT'd be great to have separate boards for each console, instead of a jampacked Gamer's Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> If you squint at the screenshot you can see what the new video game board will be like.  Maybe in the future we will make it an entire category.  But we will be starting smaller.
Click to expand...

YES.
Looks great, feeling better about the move thanks to the information.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Jer, will there be any new mods?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

This all sounds awesome! My only regret is that I never got to have my name turn blue. xD


----------



## «Jack»

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Jer, will there be any new mods?





> Quick FAQ:
> Q: When will the new forum open? A: Likely in December.
> Q: Will I lose all my posts? A: Yes.
> Q: Will you be accepting donations to help pay for the costs? A: Yes.
> Q: Will there be any incentives to donating? A: Probably, but I don't know what yet.
> Q: What will happen to the current forum? A: The current domain will eventually redirect to the new domain and the current forum will stay up as an archive. People will obviously not be able to post or register when it is an archive.
> *Q: Will you be hiring more mods? A: In the future, yes. Maybe they will be hired to do special jobs as well.*


----------



## Gnome

yay blogs.


----------



## Jas0n

Awesome, been waiting for this for what, a year? 

A few questions:
1) Any plans to make the background a bit more interesting? The blank blue seems a bit dull... maybe you could add a few animal crossing style clouds, or even just a gradient to liven it up a bit?

2) Will there still be Spring/Summer/Autumn/Winter themes? I love changing it according to the seasons.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

-Jack- said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jer, will there be any new mods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick FAQ:
> Q: When will the new forum open? A: Likely in December.
> Q: Will I lose all my posts? A: Yes.
> Q: Will you be accepting donations to help pay for the costs? A: Yes.
> Q: Will there be any incentives to donating? A: Probably, but I don't know what yet.
> Q: What will happen to the current forum? A: The current domain will eventually redirect to the new domain and the current forum will stay up as an archive. People will obviously not be able to post or register when it is an archive.
> *Q: Will you be hiring more mods? A: In the future, yes. Maybe they will be hired to do special jobs as well.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ooohh, I didn't see that.


----------



## Pear

I swear to god, I'll be green, then lose everything.


----------



## «Jack»

Pear said:
			
		

> I swear to god, I'll be green, then lose everything.


Post count doesn't matter
IT'S WHAT INSIDE THAT COUNTS


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Awesome, been waiting for this for what, a year?
> 
> A few questions:
> 1) Any plans to make the background a bit more interesting? The blank blue seems a bit dull... maybe you could add a few animal crossing style clouds, or even just a gradient to liven it up a bit?
> 
> 2) Will there still be Spring/Summer/Autumn/Winter themes? I love changing it according to the seasons.


It *is* a gradient.  I didn't make the final sky yet though.  The actual gradient will probably be a bigger transition.  

Also, the screenshot is a combination of two shots, so it's zoomed out more.

Any clouds etc can only go behind the tree area (right above the board) with the current setup.


----------



## Bacon Boy

It's about time, Jer. I was impatient.


----------



## HumanResources

On a serious note I sincerely hope you will reconsider some of the forum rules in place here at the Bell Tree when switching over to the new hosting system.  I realize I've *****ed about the quality of posts here since I started roaming the forums but perhaps this could be the chance to up some of the posting standards.

Admittedly, I don't expect 10-16 year olds to act like you Jer, however I can see a brighter future for TBT with slightly increased consequences for rule breaking and meaningless posts/topics.  After all, if your post doesn't ask/entertain/inform or by any standard contain moderately interesting information it shouldn't be posted.


----------



## PaJami

Ah, cool. I kind of forgot about this, but now that's it's brought back up I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Jeremy

Oh yeah I forgot to say that it will open only with the Summer/Spring theme.  I will make Autumn and Winter some other time.


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, been waiting for this for what, a year?
> 
> A few questions:
> 1) Any plans to make the background a bit more interesting? The blank blue seems a bit dull... maybe you could add a few animal crossing style clouds, or even just a gradient to liven it up a bit?
> 
> 2) Will there still be Spring/Summer/Autumn/Winter themes? I love changing it according to the seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> It *is* a gradient.  I didn't make the final sky yet though.  The actual gradient will probably be a bigger transition.
> 
> Also, the screenshot is a combination of two shots, so it's zoomed out more.
> 
> Any clouds etc can only go behind the tree area (right above the board) with the current setup.
Click to expand...

Ah ok, would have never noticed that gradient if you didn't mention it XD If you did have different skins for the seasons the new layout would probably support it better, being able to change the gradient to a twilight/sunset type style for Winter and such.

Clouds in the tree area would be nice, the text looks kinda lonely right now, especially after going from the lively banner we currently have.


----------



## Princess

*trevor said:
			
		

> But... my posts... my join date.
> 
> How will people know I'm a badass?  ):


It's okay Trevorlia.
We will just know.


----------



## Bulerias

Knew about this for a few months, nice to see it finally happen.  A bit disappointed that the post counts won't carry over, but that's alright I suppose.  My reign of terror **had** to end sometime, haha.


----------



## merinda!

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I forgot to say that it will open only with the Summer/Spring theme.  I will make Autumn and Winter some other time.


What about the ??? theme for Halloween?


----------



## -Aaron

Glorious day! 
I swear I'm gonna cut someone if they steal Aaron.


----------



## AndyB

Goodie gumdrops


----------



## Tyeforce

Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.

It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.


----------



## crazyredd45

i think its a good idea because 

A i hate my name and i want to change it

and B it would mean i could be in one of the first few members

but that would mean that people would have to repost some of the really good threads


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *What Tye said here*


If you actually had made a name for yourself and contributed, people will know you regardless of post count.
With that I mean people that have come from here/looked here. New people will just have get used to learning how awesome you are, much like it is now really eh?


----------



## Mino

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.


Honestly I don't see what reason we would have for keeping the post count.  It's just a number that some people happen to wear as a sort of badge of honor.  The people who are here know the "veterans" by name already, and said "veterans" tend to post at higher rates anyways.


----------



## Josh

Sounds cool.


----------



## Sporge27

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.


Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig

"My other account had #### posts!"

Then everyone will still know!


----------



## Jake

Can we just stay here? Also will this forum still be able to be read?


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:
			
		

> Can we just stay here? Also will this forum still be able to be read?





> Q: What will happen to the current forum? A: The current domain will eventually redirect to the new domain and the current forum will stay up as an archive. People will obviously not be able to post or register when it is an archive.



As to the first question... no.


----------



## Elliot

Yay. I might make my name back to Knightlordco or something.


----------



## Mr. L

I guess I'l change my name back to Mr. L when the new board opens.


----------



## SilentHopes

I might actually do something on TBT again.


----------



## Miranda

For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.

I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Miranda said:
			
		

> For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.
> 
> I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.


Basically, choose the name you want or build a bridge and get over it. amirite?


----------



## Princess

I think you guys need to stop worrying about looking like 'newbies'. Since everyone is going to start at 0, not just you.


----------



## Miranda

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> I think you guys need to stop worrying about looking like 'newbies'. Since everyone is going to start at 0, not just you.


She speaks wisely.


----------



## crazyredd45

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.
> 
> I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, choose the name you want or build a bridge and get over it. amirite?
Click to expand...

i should probally think of a new name then


----------



## Tyeforce

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
Click to expand...

No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.


----------



## Princess

Tye "change can be scary sometimes. But everything will be alright."


----------



## Tyeforce

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Tye "change can be scary sometimes. But everything will be alright."


>_>

It's not that I'm _afraid_ of change, nor am I afraid of _restarting_... It's just that it doesn't _have_ to be this way. Even though we won't keep any data when moving to vBulletin, there can still be some things transferred over manually to keep a sense of continuation, and post count is just the best example of such.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
Click to expand...

You'll still be able to view the posts here. They'll just be archived.


----------



## Jas0n

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
Click to expand...

Maybe they want a fresh start?

At the moment on TBT there are so many problems, lots of the forums are messy, lots of leftover troll posts, lots of aggro between members in general. With a fresh start they can sort all this out from the beginning.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I love the coming soon message. Anyone remember this?:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/comingsoon3.swf


----------



## Ciaran

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they want a fresh start?
> 
> At the moment on TBT there are so many problems, lots of the forums are messy, lots of leftover troll posts, lots of aggro between members in general. With a fresh start they can sort all this out from the beginning.
Click to expand...

NONONO I'M TYE AND IM RIGHT!!!

What do we even have that's worth carrying over???


----------



## crazyredd45

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I love the coming soon message. Anyone remember this?:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/comingsoon3.swf


thats cool


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll still be able to view the posts here. They'll just be archived.
Click to expand...

Yes, but there will be no connection to the old TBT, to our old threads, our old posts, our old accounts... I guess the idea of continuity of the forum just means more to me than it does all of you for some reason. =/

Still, NSider2 did it, so why can't we? After Nintendo shut NSider down, NSider veterans were able to have their post counts and ranks manually transferred over to NSider2. That way it's like a fresh start, but not completely.


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I love the coming soon message. Anyone remember this?:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/comingsoon3.swf


I like cabbage...I think.


----------



## Josh

So what are you planning to do on the opening of the new forums? Like events ect?


----------



## Jeremy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
Click to expand...

ZetaBoards doesn't give out their data for any transfer, so I don't see how transferring is possible with any software.


----------



## Bulerias

I also don't see why NSider2 is suddenly the benchmark for a well-run forum.  That place is a disaster.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I also don't see why NSider2 is suddenly the benchmark for a well-run forum.  That place is a disaster.


It is very much. That's why I left. 
The only thing similar between these two forums is that they will both be on vBulliten. 

@Tye: NSider2 was never on Zetaboards. Were we going from Zeta to Invision (which would not make any sense), we would retain the data. However, since zetaboards and vBul are two completely different systems, they are not compatible. It would be like trying to play a wii game on a PS3 without the.


----------



## Mino

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
Click to expand...

What besides post count is there to provide "continuation"?  Re-filling in your profile and setting your signature and avatar take 5 minutes, tops.  I think the staff are doing whatever is possible to make it feel like a "continuation" (whatever that really means), even if there isn't much to do.

Edit - I guess what I'm saying is is that this concept of "continuation" you keep bringing up doesn't seem to be anything besides retaining your post count.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*trevor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What besides post count is there to provide "continuation"?  Re-filling in your profile and setting your signature and avatar take 5 minutes, tops.  I think the staff are doing whatever is possible to make it feel like a "continuation" (whatever that really means), even if there isn't much to do.
> 
> Edit - I guess what I'm saying is is that this concept of "continuation" you keep bringing up doesn't seem to be anything besides retaining your post count.
Click to expand...

I think Tye just likes this: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/members/?topten

The thing is, also. This will always be here to show you what you've done. Also, Jeremy explained to me before the announcement that you can be #1 on the list as well because EVERYONE would be starting at zero.


----------



## Jeremy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't see why NSider2 is suddenly the benchmark for a well-run forum.  That place is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very much. That's why I left.
> The only thing similar between these two forums is that they will both be on vBulliten.
> 
> @Tye: NSider2 was never on Zetaboards. Were we going from Zeta to Invision (which would not make any sense), we would retain the data. However, since zetaboards and vBul are two completely different systems, they are not compatible. It would be like trying to play a wii game on a PS3 without the.
Click to expand...

Actually NSider2 is IPB.

And actually you can't convert a ZB forum to IPB either.

Maybe you are confusing IPB and InvisionFree (which uses a really old version of IPB). lol


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't see why NSider2 is suddenly the benchmark for a well-run forum.  That place is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very much. That's why I left.
> The only thing similar between these two forums is that they will both be on vBulliten.
> 
> @Tye: NSider2 was never on Zetaboards. Were we going from Zeta to Invision (which would not make any sense), we would retain the data. However, since zetaboards and vBul are two completely different systems, they are not compatible. It would be like trying to play a wii game on a PS3 without the.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually NSider2 is IPB.
> 
> And actually you can't convert a ZB forum to IPB either.
> 
> Maybe you are confusing IPB and InvisionFree (which uses a really old version of IPB). lol
Click to expand...

I think it's Invision that was run/is run on a similar system to zetaboards. When you go to the admin cp (which doesn't exist, btw ^^ on an InvisionFree board, I know you have the option to convert to a zetaboards.


----------



## Jeremy

IPB and vB are the two big professional forum software.  InvisionFree uses an old version of IPB (it's like eight years old) and allows users to get it for free.  ZetaBoards was based off of InvisionFree and it's by the same people.


----------



## TommySnow

Yes! I can finaly change my name to _Capri-Tom_ YES. Also it's gonna be weired seeing people such as Bacon Boy and Jeramy have 56 posts xD It's gonna be so weird!


----------



## Tyeforce

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if this has been asked yet or not, but would there be any possibility of doing something like NSider2 did with transferring post counts? I don't think it's very fair for a lot of us veteran members to be forced to start from scratch. Losing our posts and threads is one thing (as long as they'll still be archived here at ZetaBoards), but making us start completely from scratch like any other newcomer just isn't right. And, no, post count isn't everything, I know that. But it's going to make everyone look like newbies, no matter how much they've contributed to the community in the past.
> 
> It's too bad the move couldn't have waited until Andrew finished his forum software, which he would have made sure would be able to transfer all data from ZetaBoards. Oh, well. I like the new theme, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, if you are still sore about it after the move, you can add this into your sig
> 
> "My other account had #### posts!"
> 
> Then everyone will still know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZetaBoards doesn't give out their data for any transfer, so I don't see how transferring is possible with any software.
Click to expand...

Andrew knows a way that he could pull the data from their database.


----------



## Josh

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Yes! I can finaly change my name to _Capri-Tom_ YES. Also it's gonna be weired seeing people such as Bacon Boy and Jeramy have 56 posts xD It's gonna be so weird!


I can also imagine people who have low post now try to spam their way up the top. The good thing about vB is that you know have a post time limit.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't see why NSider2 is suddenly the benchmark for a well-run forum.  That place is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very much. That's why I left.
> The only thing similar between these two forums is that they will both be on vBulliten.
> 
> @Tye: NSider2 was never on Zetaboards. Were we going from Zeta to Invision (which would not make any sense), we would retain the data. However, since zetaboards and vBul are two completely different systems, they are not compatible. It would be like trying to play a wii game on a PS3 without the.
Click to expand...

I'm not claiming that NSider2 is a well run forum, lol. But it was created with the intent of continuing where the original NSider left off.

And NSider and NSider 2 may have never been on Zetaboards, yes, but the situation is still the same. The data couldn't be transferred from NSider to NSider2 because, well, they were completely different forums run by different groups. NSider was an official Nintendo forum, and when that was closed the fans came together to try and recreate it. Of course, they had to start from scratch, but that didn't stop them from manually transferring over what they could.


----------



## Elliot

Heh heh. Anyways, months later after vB is built, the topic would be saying, "Were you a noob back then in vB?" And everyone would basically say no. 'Cept for some people.


----------



## TommySnow

Josh. said:
			
		

> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I can finaly change my name to _Capri-Tom_ YES. Also it's gonna be weired seeing people such as Bacon Boy and Jeramy have 56 posts xD It's gonna be so weird!
> 
> 
> 
> I can also imagine people who have low post now try to spam their way up the top. The good thing about vB is that you know have a post time limit.
Click to expand...

I know  I never SPAM! Also can there be like a 3 word limit on the posts because alot of people just post on some thread. Yeah...... Its soo annoying. Also could you TRY to monitor some threads because when you ask a question like ''I want to buy gold roses'' people answer by '' Oh I used to have them but nnot know...'' How annoying it is >.>


----------



## Josh

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I can finaly change my name to _Capri-Tom_ YES. Also it's gonna be weired seeing people such as Bacon Boy and Jeramy have 56 posts xD It's gonna be so weird!
> 
> 
> 
> I can also imagine people who have low post now try to spam their way up the top. The good thing about vB is that you know have a post time limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know  I never SPAM! Also can there be like a 3 word limit on the posts because alot of people just post on some thread. Yeah...... Its soo annoying. Also could you TRY to monitor some threads because when you ask a question like ''I want to buy gold roses'' people answer by '' Oh I used to have them but nnot know...'' How annoying it is >.>
Click to expand...

One, Word.
Davidk


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What besides post count is there to provide "continuation"?  Re-filling in your profile and setting your signature and avatar take 5 minutes, tops.  I think the staff are doing whatever is possible to make it feel like a "continuation" (whatever that really means), even if there isn't much to do.
> 
> Edit - I guess what I'm saying is is that this concept of "continuation" you keep bringing up doesn't seem to be anything besides retaining your post count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Tye just likes this: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/members/?topten
> 
> The thing is, also. This will always be here to show you what you've done. Also, Jeremy explained to me before the announcement that you can be #1 on the list as well because EVERYONE would be starting at zero.
Click to expand...

I had completely about the top ten. Hell, I figured that I would have been knocked off by now since I've been so inactive. Anyway, that doesn't matter to me. It's the sense of continuation that does. And transferring post count, rank, and/or join date are a few things that can help retain that. Starting over with a clean slate does have its advantages, but a completely clean slate also has its disadvantages. I'm not gonna continue to sit here and argue with you all, though, 'cause it seems that no matter what I say you still won't understand. Whatever happens happens, but it would be nice to see some things carried over.


----------



## TommySnow

Josh. said:
			
		

> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I can finaly change my name to _Capri-Tom_ YES. Also it's gonna be weired seeing people such as Bacon Boy and Jeramy have 56 posts xD It's gonna be so weird!
> 
> 
> 
> I can also imagine people who have low post now try to spam their way up the top. The good thing about vB is that you know have a post time limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know  I never SPAM! Also can there be like a 3 word limit on the posts because alot of people just post on some thread. Yeah...... Its soo annoying. Also could you TRY to monitor some threads because when you ask a question like ''I want to buy gold roses'' people answer by '' Oh I used to have them but nnot know...'' How annoying it is >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One, Word.
> Davidk
Click to expand...

You read my nmind


----------



## Jas0n

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZetaBoards doesn't give out their data for any transfer, so I don't see how transferring is possible with any software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andrew knows a way that he could pull the data from their database.
Click to expand...

Looks like this whole argument is turning into an advertisement for his boyfriend's 'software'.


----------



## Jrrj15

OMG CAN'T WAIT! Too bad we lose all our posts  Lol oh well... PREPARE FOR TEH BEH TEH GEN 2 (I think...)


----------



## Mino

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I had completely about the top ten.


I think you accidentally a word.


----------



## SilentHopes

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ZetaBoards doesn't give out their data for any transfer, so I don't see how transferring is possible with any software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andrew knows a way that he could pull the data from their database.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like this whole argument is turning into an advertisement for his boyfriend's 'software'.
Click to expand...

This, and 'pulling their information' doesn't sound like it would be legal... Without their consent, at least...


----------



## muffun

Rorato said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew knows a way that he could pull the data from their database.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like this whole argument is turning into an advertisement for his boyfriend's 'software'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, and 'pulling their information' doesn't sound like it would be legal... Without their consent, at least...
Click to expand...

Oh wow, haven't seen you in a while. Sup brosephine?

@topic Yay. 

I am going to surpass everyone in post count, just sayin'. With my five posts per day and all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Eww, vBul. Oh well, I'll get over that. 

@Whoever said yay blogs: ZB has a blogging feature, the staff never turned it on. :L


----------



## Thunder

@Miranda: What if, say... I use the name Thunderstruck, but someone uses Master Crash? Is there kind of a way we can keep our name history? I know, it seems a little silly.

@Topic: What kind of new features will there be? Is there a way you can karma posts or something like that? (I'm aware of how many people would abuse the - button, but you can remove that, right?) Actually, i realized last time i asked about it, it got shot down pretty quick =T

Anyway, happy to see this happening. Can't wait for it! =D


----------



## Liv

Woopphhee! I can not wait! I mean it's about time, Jeremy. Although we're gonna lose everything(aw) and everyone is going to be fresh of the block, I think it's worth it! So many new features and from starting of from the beginning maybe we can make TBT ..... better?(is that even possible, make tbt better.. well maybe ) I hope to see every single one of you on the new forums!


edit: I get all name rights to my current name!


----------



## muffun

Will the names change color as the post count increases? If it does, get rid of this god awful urine yellow.


----------



## Ciaran

BUT GAIZZ WE'LL LOSE SO MUCH PRECIOUS INFORMASHION!

But mah boifwend can maek Internet software to fix all it.


----------



## Josh

Q: Will you be hiring more mods? A: In the future, yes. Maybe they will be hired to do *special jobs* as well.

Er, What do you mean by that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Josh. said:
			
		

> Q: Will you be hiring more mods? A: In the future, yes. Maybe they will be hired to do *special jobs* as well.
> 
> Er, What do you mean by that?


Competition coordination perhaps?


----------



## Micah

Josh. said:
			
		

> Q: Will you be hiring more mods? A: In the future, yes. Maybe they will be hired to do *special jobs* as well.
> 
> Er, What do you mean by that?


Event planning and stuff like that maybe?


----------



## muffun

I see Ciaran is donning my image in his sig. :]

@Josh Presumably for specific forums? Like, one for the Museum, one for the dead WiFi forums, you know.


----------



## Miranda

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> @Miranda: What if, say... I use the name Thunderstruck, but someone uses Master Crash? Is there kind of a way we can keep our name history? I know, it seems a little silly.
> 
> @Topic: What kind of new features will there be? Is there a way you can karma posts or something like that? (I'm aware of how many people would abuse the - button, but you can remove that, right?) Actually, i realized last time i asked about it, it got shot down pretty quick =T
> 
> Anyway, happy to see this happening. Can't wait for it! =D


No, if you choose a different name and someone else chooses your old name, it's fair game. The 2 weeks grace period is only for registering, once you are registered that's your name. If someone registers with your name BEFORE you do, then you can get that name.


----------



## Thunder

Miranda said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Miranda: What if, say... I use the name Thunderstruck, but someone uses Master Crash? Is there kind of a way we can keep our name history? I know, it seems a little silly.
> 
> @Topic: What kind of new features will there be? Is there a way you can karma posts or something like that? (I'm aware of how many people would abuse the - button, but you can remove that, right?) Actually, i realized last time i asked about it, it got shot down pretty quick =T
> 
> Anyway, happy to see this happening. Can't wait for it! =D
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you choose a different name and someone else chooses your old name, it's fair game. The 2 weeks grace period is only for registering, once you are registered that's your name. If someone registers with your name BEFORE you do, then you can get that name.
Click to expand...

Alright, thanks fer tellin' me.


----------



## 8bit

Yes! Ima take the username Hax or Marlon or MD


----------



## Pear

I'll probably keep the same name. I'm not bawwing when I say this, but I'll probably stop coming, maybe just check in occasionally. Full honors, plus debate, and a social life, and it's hard to find time for TBT, much less anything else.


----------



## Deleted User

Pear said:
			
		

> I'll probably keep the same name. I'm not bawwing when I say this, but I'll probably stop coming, maybe just check in occasionally. Full honors, plus debate, and a social life, and it's hard to find time for TBT, much less anything else.


Oh well, aren't you just special.


----------



## Pear

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably keep the same name. I'm not bawwing when I say this, but I'll probably stop coming, maybe just check in occasionally. Full honors, plus debate, and a social life, and it's hard to find time for TBT, much less anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, aren't you just special.
Click to expand...

Obviously. I mean, I bet there's _no one_ like that out of the 300 million people in the U.S.


----------



## Deleted User

Pear said:
			
		

> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably keep the same name. I'm not bawwing when I say this, but I'll probably stop coming, maybe just check in occasionally. Full honors, plus debate, and a social life, and it's hard to find time for TBT, much less anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, aren't you just special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. I mean, I bet there's _no one_ like that out of the 300 million people in the U.S.
Click to expand...

Yeah. It takes SO much time to get on this website. It really takes a chunk out of your day typing a few words into your address bar.


----------



## Thunder

Pear said:
			
		

> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably keep the same name. I'm not bawwing when I say this, but I'll probably stop coming, maybe just check in occasionally. Full honors, plus debate, and a social life, and it's hard to find time for TBT, much less anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, aren't you just special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. I mean, I bet there's _no one_ like that out of the 300 million people in the U.S.
Click to expand...

There isn't.

HAIL LORD PEAR!


----------



## Numner

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably keep the same name. I'm not bawwing when I say this, but I'll probably stop coming, maybe just check in occasionally. Full honors, plus debate, and a social life, and it's hard to find time for TBT, much less anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, aren't you just special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously. I mean, I bet there's _no one_ like that out of the 300 million people in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It takes SO much time to get on this website. It really takes a chunk out of your day typing a few words into your address bar.
Click to expand...

Nice trollin' bro.


----------



## Jeremy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not the point I'm trying to make... It's not about post count. It's about transferring what we can from here, so it still feels like a continuation, not a reboot. I don't care if we all started back at zero for everything...if it was a new forum. But it's not, it's still The Bell Tree. It's not TBT2 or anything like that. I guess I might feel that way because I'm a little disappointed that it couldn't have waited until the transfer of data from ZetaBoards was possible. Still, it doesn't seem like the staff even cares about making it a continuation, and that bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ZetaBoards doesn't give out their data for any transfer, so I don't see how transferring is possible with any software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andrew knows a way that he could pull the data from their database.
Click to expand...

Well then we could figure out how to do it for vB? lol


----------



## Jeremy

Miranda said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Miranda: What if, say... I use the name Thunderstruck, but someone uses Master Crash? Is there kind of a way we can keep our name history? I know, it seems a little silly.
> 
> @Topic: What kind of new features will there be? Is there a way you can karma posts or something like that? (I'm aware of how many people would abuse the - button, but you can remove that, right?) Actually, i realized last time i asked about it, it got shot down pretty quick =T
> 
> Anyway, happy to see this happening. Can't wait for it! =D
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you choose a different name and someone else chooses your old name, it's fair game. The 2 weeks grace period is only for registering, once you are registered that's your name. If someone registers with your name BEFORE you do, then you can get that name.
Click to expand...

If someone registers something like Master Crash, I think we could let Master Crash still get that name in the grace period.  Obviously they are only doing it to pretend that they are him.  But for something like first names... anyone can get it unless the current account holder wants it again.


----------



## Mino

So... the official opening time is somewhere in December?  Any chance you could allow us to register accounts now?


----------



## Gnome

my plan is to register the name Gnome and be inactive


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I love the coming soon message. Anyone remember this?:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/comingsoon3.swf


XD
That's so cute.


----------



## SilentHopes

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this whole argument is turning into an advertisement for his boyfriend's 'software'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, and 'pulling their information' doesn't sound like it would be legal... Without their consent, at least...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, haven't seen you in a while. Sup brosephine?
> 
> @topic Yay.
> 
> I am going to surpass everyone in post count, just sayin'. With my five posts per day and all.
Click to expand...

I've actually been stalking you all, nobody seemed to notice though. >:3

New TBT Price = $285
oh wow.


----------



## Mino

Rorato said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> This, and 'pulling their information' doesn't sound like it would be legal... Without their consent, at least...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, haven't seen you in a while. Sup brosephine?
> 
> @topic Yay.
> 
> I am going to surpass everyone in post count, just sayin'. With my five posts per day and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually been stalking you all, nobody seemed to notice though. >:3
> 
> New TBT Price = $285
> oh wow.
Click to expand...

But... ad revenue control.


----------



## Bacon Boy

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the coming soon message. Anyone remember this?:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/comingsoon3.swf
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> That's so cute.
Click to expand...

Remember that for accityfolk.com?


----------



## bittermeat

I'm looking forward to it. I might gradually come back to the bell tree..


----------



## Jeremy

*trevor said:
			
		

> So... the official opening time is somewhere in December?  Any chance you could allow us to register accounts now?


It's not really official.  I work on it whenever I have free time, which is not THAT often... 

Hopefully I can be finished before Christmas.

and.... NO!


----------



## Jake

Miranda said:
			
		

> For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.
> 
> I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.


But there's some guy called 'Jake' and I want that name, so does that mean I have to join 2 weeks after the forun is made and hope he doesgm't join?


----------



## Colour Bandit

I hope that when we move no one steals my username, I really like my username...I don't want to go back to EmzStar... (I lack creativity in my usernames so making a new one is just annoying.)


----------



## Miranda

Jake. said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.
> 
> I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.
> 
> 
> 
> But there's some guy called 'Jake' and I want that name, so does that mean I have to join 2 weeks after the forun is made and hope he doesgm't join?
Click to expand...

I've never seen the other Jake be active, and we can't really save first names, if someone's first name is really that we can't really do anything about that. =/ Just join as soon as we open and get your name, because like I said there's not much we can do with real names.


----------



## Megamannt125

I am saddened by this because me and Jenn's 20k reply PM will have to come to a close.


----------



## Mr. L

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I am saddened by this because me and Jenn's 20k reply PM will have to come to a close.


Dayum son.


----------



## Megamannt125

But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?


----------



## Jas0n

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.
> 
> I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.
> 
> 
> 
> But there's some guy called 'Jake' and I want that name, so does that mean I have to join 2 weeks after the forun is made and hope he doesgm't join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen the other Jake be active, and we can't really save first names, if someone's first name is really that we can't really do anything about that. =/ Just join as soon as we open and get your name, because like I said there's not much we can do with real names.
Click to expand...

Does this still count for variations of first names, such as mine? It'd be annoying for someone to steal Jas0n


----------



## Miranda

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For people worried about people stealing their usernames... Changing of usernames will not be available for a few months so when you join, make it the name you want!! If someone takes the name you are currently using at this board the first 2 weeks of opening is the time to tell the staff and you can get that name back. But after those two weeks and someone takes the name you want...too bad...so sad...get over it.
> 
> I hope that made sense... it did in my head at least.
> 
> 
> 
> But there's some guy called 'Jake' and I want that name, so does that mean I have to join 2 weeks after the forun is made and hope he doesgm't join?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen the other Jake be active, and we can't really save first names, if someone's first name is really that we can't really do anything about that. =/ Just join as soon as we open and get your name, because like I said there's not much we can do with real names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this still count for variations of first names, such as mine? It'd be annoying for someone to steal Jas0n
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted User

I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.


----------



## Mr. L

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.


0/10

Troll harder.


----------



## Deleted User

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.


Not unless he gets there first


----------



## Tyeforce

*trevor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had completely about the top ten.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you accidentally a word.
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Tyeforce

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ZetaBoards doesn't give out their data for any transfer, so I don't see how transferring is possible with any software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andrew knows a way that he could pull the data from their database.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then we could figure out how to do it for vB? lol
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I'll have to ask Andrew.


----------



## Deleted User

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10
> 
> Troll harder.
Click to expand...

OK. Thanks for your rating. It makes me feel better to know that you are rating my posts. God bless you!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10
> 
> Troll harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Thanks for your rating. It makes me feel better to know that you are rating my posts. God bless you!
Click to expand...

that's going in my sig.


----------



## Mr. L

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10
> 
> Troll harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Thanks for your rating. It makes me feel better to know that you are rating my posts. God bless you!
Click to expand...

You're most certainly welcome, young troll.


----------



## Deleted User

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take the username "Jas0n" just to be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10
> 
> Troll harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Thanks for your rating. It makes me feel better to know that you are rating my posts. God bless you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're most certainly welcome, young troll.
Click to expand...

I'll pray for you, sweetie.


----------



## Mr. L

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for your rating. It makes me feel better to know that you are rating my posts. God bless you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're most certainly welcome, young troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pray for you, sweetie.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much.


----------



## Megamannt125

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?


I'm serious Storm, can I have an answer?


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious Storm, can I have an answer?
Click to expand...

enjoy losing 3000 PMs brah


----------



## Tyler

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious Storm, can I have an answer?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the answer to that is yes. You will still be able to log in and use PMs, but not post.


----------



## Megamannt125

If that's true, then i'm loving it. I really like the design too.


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious Storm, can I have an answer?
Click to expand...

most likely


----------



## Megamannt125

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious Storm, can I have an answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most likely
Click to expand...

Any plans for a main site? If you want to compete with ACC, it'd be ideal. I know you used to have one way back when, but a new updated one with alot of guides would be nice. Whatever happened to that planned city folk one with the guard dog?


----------



## [Nook]

Bah, I lose my posts.

It's like joining a whole different forum.
It'll be too new.

Why not make it some guide site connected to this forum?


----------



## Sporge27

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 11 2010, 03:45:33 PM]Bah, I lose my posts.
> 
> It's like joining a whole different forum.
> It'll be too new.
> 
> Why not make it some guide site connected to this forum?


whut?

I don't comprehend....


----------



## Lisathegreat!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 11 2010, 03:45:33 PM]Bah, I lose my posts.
> 
> It's like joining a whole different forum.
> It'll be too new.
> 
> Why not make it some guide site connected to this forum?


Not really new. We pretty much know everyone that's going to be there when it comes out.

we'll probably have the same discussions & everything.

we just won't have our posts & stuff, big deal.


----------



## Ricano

I don't think I'm going to be signing up for the new forum. It's chance for me to escape TBT's addicting ways. @_@


----------



## Josh

Ricano said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to be signing up for the new forum. It's chance for me to escape TBT's addicting ways. @_@


I serious have no idea why TBT is so addictive, I want to quit, But I can't. :/


----------



## Ricano

Josh. said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm going to be signing up for the new forum. It's chance for me to escape TBT's addicting ways. @_@
> 
> 
> 
> I serious have no idea why TBT is so addictive, I want to quit, But I can't. :/
Click to expand...

I know, it's like a drug.


----------



## Jas0n

Ricano said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to be signing up for the new forum. It's chance for me to escape TBT's addicting ways. @_@


But then someone might steal your username >=O


----------



## MrMudkip

I'll change my name


----------



## [Nook]

The TBT Drug is the worst of them all. You can never escape it, unless the effect ends, called "banned" or temporarily unaffected, called "suspended". 

So, who'd like one?


----------



## Ciaran

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 11 2010, 05:07:09 PM]The TBT Drug is the worst of them all. You can never escape it, unless the effect ends, called "banned" or temporarily unaffected, called "suspended".
> 
> So, who'd like one?


You're not funny, please stop trying to be.


----------



## OJ.

F******!


----------



## Jas0n

Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?


i think it does, i'm not sure.


----------



## SilentHopes

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?


I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## Gnome

Ricano said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm going to be signing up for the new forum. It's chance for me to escape TBT's addicting ways. @_@
> 
> 
> 
> I serious have no idea why TBT is so addictive, I want to quit, But I can't. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's like a drug.
Click to expand...

same here. I've wanted to quit so many times.

I just keep coming back.

I think jeremy installed nicotine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?


Pretty certain it does.

But on the topics of warnings and the like, will people who were banned be able to join again or will you guys copy the IPs and ban them there too?


----------



## Jeremy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that brings up an interesting question, in this archive board, will we still be able to log in and view our PMs, as in, not reply to them, but be able to read them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious Storm, can I have an answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most likely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any plans for a main site? If you want to compete with ACC, it'd be ideal. I know you used to have one way back when, but a new updated one with alot of guides would be nice. Whatever happened to that planned city folk one with the guard dog?
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'm not sure where it will go because the word "forums" is now in the domain, so it would be weird to have a non-forum as the home page imo.


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?


It's very different than the one here.  I like it better.

There are warnings and infractions.  It's kind of like soccer/football with  yellow cards and red cards.  And the moderator can set them to expire automatically.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

i've never had a thought of quitting TBT. 

i have no reason to. dear Lord, I need a life.


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?
> 
> 
> 
> It's very different than the one here.  I like it better.
> 
> There are warnings and infractions.  It's kind of like soccer/football with  yellow cards and red cards.  And the moderator can set them to expire automatically.
Click to expand...

Ah yea, I remember now. The infraction system is amazing.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, regarding the warning system... will it still exist? I haven't used a vBulletin forum for a while so I can't remember if it ever had a warning system, but if it doesn't how will you be changing how things work?
> 
> 
> 
> It's very different than the one here.  I like it better.
> 
> There are warnings and infractions.  It's kind of like soccer/football with  yellow cards and red cards.  And the moderator can set them to expire automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yea, I remember now. The infraction system is amazing.
Click to expand...

I don't understand football :/


----------



## Poppygold

Can't wait! Looks really nice, so what if all posts are destroyed, it is turning over a new leaf. This means that you can tell who the active users are, instead of loads of accounts that haven't logged on in months. 

Is there gonna be any new things? Like maybe a pattern maker or town tune creator? Would be pretty cool! x


----------



## crazyredd45

would this attract more users?

i mean on gts+ they have a topic called last person to post wins and that post grows by about 30 pages a night

do you think that TBT could eventually become this popular


----------



## Micah

We actually have a topic like that in Forum Games.


----------



## Marcus

Not sure if this question has been asked previously in the thread, but:

Will there still be a Name Colour system for post counts? I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## crazyredd45

yes 

i know that but i meant more for the amount of post that it gains every day

the latest post on it is post 162017 and 8101 pages

when i checked on tuesday it had 8039 pages

so what i mean is will tbt ever become that popular


----------



## Josh

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> would this attract more users?
> 
> i mean on gts+ they have a topic called last person to post wins and that post grows by about 30 pages a night
> 
> do you think that TBT could eventually become this popular


What...? I don't think topics make a forums popular.


----------



## Princess

Will there be new staff?


----------



## Marcus

this messed up.


----------



## Marcus

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Will there be new staff?





> *<big>FAQs:
> 
> Q: Will you be hiring more mods? A: In the future, yes. Maybe they will be hired to do special jobs as well.</big>*




Also, say some other guy comes along called Marcus and makes one before me, do I get priority over the name because I was here first? and because I'm the coolest Marcus in the world


----------



## Micah

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Will there be new staff?


Jeremy said he might be looking at new staff in the future.


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be new staff?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said he might be looking at new staff in the future.
Click to expand...

Okaay~


----------



## Lisathegreat!

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> do you think that TBT could eventually become this popular


Who can predict something like that?

_Eventually?_ You can't say yes or no to that, the answer would have to be possibly.


----------



## Micah

There will most likely be an increase in activity after AC3DS comes out.


----------



## Ciaran

We'll get to keep E.P.I.C won't we???


----------



## Jeremy

if you can pay for it with Bells lol


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:
			
		

> if you can pay for it with Bells lol


So is the Bell system actually going to be useful, such as buying changeable names/titles/name colours/title colours/groups without having to PM an Admin? 8D


----------



## Fillfall

You should be able to buy Icons to have next to your username.


----------



## Ciaran

Jeremy said:
			
		

> if you can pay for it with Bells lol


No exception because we already existed???


----------



## Jake

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> would this attract more users?
> 
> i mean on gts+ they have a topic called last person to post wins and that post grows by about 30 pages a night
> 
> do you think that TBT could eventually become this popular


The GTS has thousands more members than us... Also, the GTS is combined with GPX so that's why it's so popular, Pokemon isn't "dead" like Animal Crossing basically is.


----------



## Mino

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> i know that but i meant more for the amount of post that it gains every day
> 
> the latest post on it is post 162017 and 8101 pages
> 
> when i checked on tuesday it had 8039 pages
> 
> so what i mean is will tbt ever become that popular


That's more a measure of how much spare time that forum's users have than a measure of the forum's popularity.  (un)


----------



## Tyler

Anyone who is wondering about bells, they will play a MUCH larger role in the new forum that I think everyone will greatly enjoy.


----------



## [Nook]

Bring back the arcade and add a site "gallery" where users can post art. Instead of making threads in the Museum, you can add art you've made into there, and there could be folders for different types of art. There could be a place where you can watch TBT's videos (you know, on Youtube) and it could be called the Theatre. Instead of the Shoubox, you could add a chat room that would be more professional looking than the last one we had, which was very dull. And there could be new smileys, too.


----------



## Jas0n

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 12 2010, 11:18:00 PM]Bring back the arcade and add a site "gallery" where users can post art. Instead of making threads in the Museum, you can add art you've made into there, and there could be folders for different types of art. There could be a place where you can watch TBT's videos (you know, on Youtube) and it could be called the Theatre. Instead of the Shoubox, you could add a chat room that would be more professional looking than the last one we had, which was very dull. And there could be new smileys, too.


The arcade that vBulletin has is much more advanced than the Zetaboards one, so if it was brought back it could be brought back with style.

As for the galleries, it depends how they're implemented but I've never really been much of a fan of them. I enjoy having threads for the art instead of having them shoved to some corner of the forum that barely anybody visits.

vBulletin shoutboxes are much better too, instant refresh and such.


----------



## [Nook]

We need an achievement system, with achievements relating to post count, bell amount, how long you've been here, giving bells, number of PMs sent, shoutbox/chat posts, how long you've been on, etc.

Or badges.


----------



## Gnome

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 12 2010, 11:56:15 PM]We need an achievement system, with achievements relating to post count, bell amount, how long you've been here, giving bells, number of PMs sent, shoutbox/chat posts, how long you've been on, etc.
> 
> Or badges.


no we don't need that, it'd make TBT stupid.


----------



## -Aaron

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 12 2010, 11:56:15 PM]We need an achievement system, with achievements relating to post count, bell amount, how long you've been here, giving bells, number of PMs sent, shoutbox/chat posts, how long you've been on, etc.
> 
> Or badges.


We don't need that crap. Achievements on a website is completely ridiculous. 

Post count achievement:
Spamming all day, everyday.

Join date achievement:
Completely unfair to those new to the forum.

Giving Bells achievement:
HERE YOU GO ALTERNATE ACCOUNT, HAVE MY BELLS.
NO NO NO NO, TAKE IT BACK.
NO NO NO, I INSIST. x ∞

Number of PMs sent:
Everyone would send everyone PMs with the words "Hi", "Hello", and random letters.

Shoutbox/chat posts:
See post count section.

Activity achievement:
Put weight on F5 and you're gold.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 12 2010, 11:56:15 PM]We need an achievement system, with achievements relating to post count, bell amount, how long you've been here, giving bells, number of PMs sent, shoutbox/chat posts, how long you've been on, etc.
> 
> Or badges.


Stop trying to make TBT like GPX... Stop getting ideas from there.


----------



## [Nook]

-Aaron said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Nov 12 2010, 11:56:15 PM]We need an achievement system, with achievements relating to post count, bell amount, how long you've been here, giving bells, number of PMs sent, shoutbox/chat posts, how long you've been on, etc.
> ear
> Or badges.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need that crap. Achievements on a website is completely ridiculous.
> 
> Post count achievement:
> Spamming all day, everyday.
> 
> Join date achievement:
> Completely unfair to those new to the forum.
> 
> Giving Bells achievement:
> HERE YOU GO ALTERNATE ACCOUNT, HAVE MY BELLS.
> NO NO NO NO, TAKE IT BACK.
> NO NO NO, I INSIST. x ∞
> 
> Number of PMs sent:
> Everyone would send everyone PMs with the words "Hi", "Hello", and random letters.
> 
> Shoutbox/chat posts:
> See post count section.
> 
> Activity achievement:
> Put weight on F5 and you're gold.
Click to expand...

It's not when you join, it's how long you've existed on TBT. For example, if the achievement is for being on TBT for a year, then I'd get it because I've been on TBT for at least one year.

For the giving bells one......huh, you're right.

The PMs one...you're right again.

You're definitely right on the shoutbox one.

And you're right on pretty much all the rest.

I need ideas for achievements that you can't cheat on.


----------



## Princess

Don't add 'achievements'. I think we're fine with those trophies you get when you win a contest.


----------



## muffun

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 11:31:41 AM]I need ideas for achievements that you can't cheat on.


The "Highest Amount of Times One Has Crushed Nook's Dreams" award

HATOHCND.

I dig it.


----------



## crazyredd45

you could have more official trophies

like trophies that actually go in a certain section


----------



## Bacon Boy

I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received. 

Like back at VR, we could have a posting contest in Brewster's. The one with the most posts in said topic would win. There'd be a first, second, and third place.Though, the restrictions would be no double+ posting, no spamming, etc. Just an idea.


----------



## Thunder

@Aaron: I'm probably overestimating TBT's maturity, but do you think members here are really that much'a morons to do stuff like that?


----------



## Gnome

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> @Aaron: I'm probably overestimating TBT's maturity, but do you think members here are really that much'a morons to do stuff like that?


yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gnome said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aaron: I'm probably overestimating TBT's maturity, but do you think members here are really that much'a morons to do stuff like that?
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...

I have to second that.


----------



## D1llon

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received.
> 
> Like back at VR, we could have a posting contest in Brewster's. The one with the most posts in said topic would win. There'd be a first, second, and third place.Though, the restrictions would be no double+ posting, no spamming, etc. Just an idea.


I'm not picking up on what you're saying. Contests as in AC:CF contests? Hardly any one plays it any more, well maybe more when AC: 3DS comes out.


----------



## Bacon Boy

D1llon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received.
> 
> Like back at VR, we could have a posting contest in Brewster's. The one with the most posts in said topic would win. There'd be a first, second, and third place.Though, the restrictions would be no double+ posting, no spamming, etc. Just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not picking up on what you're saying. Contests as in AC:CF contests? Hardly any one plays it any more, well maybe more when AC: 3DS comes out.
Click to expand...

Did you read what I said?

Something like a posting contest cannot be done in a video game.


----------



## D1llon

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> D1llon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received.
> 
> Like back at VR, we could have a posting contest in Brewster's. The one with the most posts in said topic would win. There'd be a first, second, and third place.Though, the restrictions would be no double+ posting, no spamming, etc. Just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not picking up on what you're saying. Contests as in AC:CF contests? Hardly any one plays it any more, well maybe more when AC: 3DS comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read what I said?
> 
> Something like a posting contest cannot be done in a video game.
Click to expand...

Should've tl;dr 'd


----------



## Bacon Boy

D1llon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D1llon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received.
> 
> Like back at VR, we could have a posting contest in Brewster's. The one with the most posts in said topic would win. There'd be a first, second, and third place.Though, the restrictions would be no double+ posting, no spamming, etc. Just an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not picking up on what you're saying. Contests as in AC:CF contests? Hardly any one plays it any more, well maybe more when AC: 3DS comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read what I said?
> 
> Something like a posting contest cannot be done in a video game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should've tl;dr 'd
Click to expand...

Probably.


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received.


I doubt that people will start fights over these achievement thingers, but I agree that the idea is stupid and unnecessary.  I would like to see some sort of trophy case for various contests/random things in the profile, though.  If possible.


----------



## Jake

I'd like more contests, too. Also, will there be any new boards? And will members be E-mailed before the move like for TBT's 5th Birthday Bash?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> I'd like more contests, too. Also, will there be any new boards? And will members be E-mailed before the move like for TBT's 5th Birthday Bash?


This.

Maybe a spriting contest.


----------



## Pear

I don't like the idea of achievements.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 13 2010, 11:28:17 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like more contests, too. Also, will there be any new boards? And will members be E-mailed before the move like for TBT's 5th Birthday Bash?
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Maybe a spriting contest.
Click to expand...

*Facebrick*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

*trevor said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think we should have contests. This isn't a video game. Achievements would serve no purpose and it would bring about fights about "I has more achievements than youz!" fights. Though, TBT has never really been known for rank fights, I can't see this helping. Again, we should just have contests. Then each winner gets a trophy added to their profile (automatically) that states when they won the contest and what place they received.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that people will start fights over these achievement thingers, but I agree that the idea is stupid and unnecessary.  I would like to see some sort of trophy case for various contests/random things in the profile, though.  If possible.
Click to expand...

I dunno, if Jeremy advertises over YouTube again, I could easily see that happening.

I wouldn't mind Achievements/Trophies so long as they were stupid things.


----------



## Jman

Cool stuff Jeremy. Best of luck with the move, I'll certainly pop in! ;D


----------



## Hiro

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Like back at VR, we could have a posting contest in Brewster's. The one with the most posts in said topic would win. There'd be a first, second, and third place.Though, the restrictions would be no double+ posting, no spamming, etc. Just an idea.


<3


----------



## Jake

To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?


----------



## Pear

Jake. said:
			
		

> To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?


I would assume that banned members could join again, because there IP would no longer be blocked.

 It would be nice to have more advertising for the forum, because we'll probably lose some people in the move, and we didn't have many to start with.


EDIT: GREEEEEEEEEEN. YESH.


----------



## crazyredd45

so that means that for a while tbt V.2 will have a lot of trolls


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:
			
		

> To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?


Everyone's starting off with a clean slate.


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:
			
		

> To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?


Has TBT banned all who are in a band? Well that's just... rude.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?


I can't bring my cello with me?


----------



## Josh

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> so that means that for a while tbt V.2 will have a lot of trolls


Seriously I have no Idea what you talk about.


----------



## [Nook]

Josh. said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that means that for a while tbt V.2 will have a lot of trolls
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I have no Idea what you talk about.
Click to expand...

Same here.

If the trolls are banned, how are they going to get their e-mail about TBT moving to vBulletin?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

If there were contests, I don't think they should have anything to do with AC:CF.

maybe just like "Smiley story contest", use a story with smilies. LOL don't do that one, i'm copying TTC.

but you know how we had (I think) best sig contest? something like that, possibly.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Yay New Forum coming out !


----------



## Bacon Boy

I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.


----------



## Trundle

I'll be there.


----------



## Liv

Podcast? Newspaper? I'm all for it! I think it would be a great way to keep TBT's enviromrnt booming! And maybe tinychats every like Friday? Through in a book/movie review and it could really be slot of fun! I think this is a great idea!!


----------



## Liv

Double post sorry


----------



## Bacon Boy

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Podcast? Newspaper? I'm all for it! I think it would be a great way to keep TBT's enviromrnt booming! And maybe tinychats every like Friday? Through in a book/movie review and it could really be slot of fun! I think this is a great idea!!


That second to last sentence... huh?


----------



## Liv

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Podcast? Newspaper? I'm all for it! I think it would be a great way to keep TBT's enviromrnt booming! And maybe tinychats every like Friday? Through in a book/movie review and it could really be slot of fun! I think this is a great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> That second to last sentence... huh?
Click to expand...

(wow that has a lot of errors) they're justt ideas for the podcast/newspaper :/


----------



## Ciaran

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.


Literary contest my ass, the last thing we need is for all the bad fanfic to be encouraged...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Literary contest my ass, the last thing we need is for all the bad fanfic to be encouraged...
Click to expand...

Who said it had to be a fanfic?


----------



## Jas0n

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.


This could be a great way to actually get the community of TBT involved in stuff, aswell as liven up the forum. If there's some kind of reward for writing in a newspaper/being on a podcast then people might actually do it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be a great way to actually get the community of TBT involved in stuff, aswell as liven up the forum. If there's some kind of reward for writing in a newspaper/being on a podcast then people might actually do it.
Click to expand...

Maybe a special rank for them, like TBt Newspaper Editor/Writer/Graphics Artist/etc.


----------



## Princess

I don't see the point in emailing everybody. Why don't you just change the 'Hello you are viewing this forum as guest' to 'We have moved etc.'


----------



## [Nook]

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> I don't see the point in emailing everybody. Why don't you just change the 'Hello you are viewing this forum as guest' to 'We have moved etc.'


Yeah. Some people often to forget to check their email everyday, like me.

Or you can make the site to say "check your email".


----------



## Mino

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> so that means that for a while tbt V.2 will have a lot of trolls


Doubtful.  The banned members probably won't spend time checking the forum they are banned from, so they would have no way of knowing of the move, most likely.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*trevor said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so that means that for a while tbt V.2 will have a lot of trolls
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful.  The banned members probably won't spend time checking the forum they are banned from, so they would have no way of knowing of the move, most likely.
Click to expand...

Besides, they'd just get banned again. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## DashS

i'm actually looking forward to this, by the time the new forums get up and running i'll finally have enough leisure time to get to know people on here


----------



## Jake

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> so that means that for a while tbt V.2 will have a lot of trolls


What's a slate?


----------



## Sporge27

considering our main troll is one guy I'm not to worried.


----------



## Fillfall

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> considering our main troll is one guy I'm not to worried.


<big><big>This ^^</big></big>


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering our main troll is one guy I'm not to worried.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>This ^^</big></big>
Click to expand...

Who is it?


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering our main troll is one guy I'm not to worried.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>This ^^</big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is it?
Click to expand...

Me, of course.


----------



## [Nook]

*trevor said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering our main troll is one guy I'm not to worried.
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>This ^^</big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nook, of course.
Click to expand...

Fix'd.


----------



## MrMudkip

Pear said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that banned members could join again, because there IP would no longer be blocked.
> 
> It would be nice to have more advertising for the forum, because we'll probably lose some people in the move, and we didn't have many to start with.
> 
> 
> EDIT: GREEEEEEEEEEN. YESH.
Click to expand...

Have fun while it last!

Also the first troll should get a reward i think!


----------



## SilentHopes

MEDIC! said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add another stupid question, does that mean band members can join again?
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that banned members could join again, because there IP would no longer be blocked.
> 
> It would be nice to have more advertising for the forum, because we'll probably lose some people in the move, and we didn't have many to start with.
> 
> 
> EDIT: GREEEEEEEEEEN. YESH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have fun while it last!
> 
> Also the first troll should get a reward i think!
Click to expand...

Because that would make sense to *encourage* trolling.

TBP  <_<


----------



## rafren

I decide to come here after being gone for like, half a year, and this is what I see. U.U Anyways, seems cool tho. :0


----------



## SilentHopes

rafren said:
			
		

> I decide to come here after being gone for like, half a year, and this is what I see. U.U Anyways, seems cool tho. :0


I remember you, I think.


----------



## crazyredd45

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be a great way to actually get the community of TBT involved in stuff, aswell as liven up the forum. If there's some kind of reward for writing in a newspaper/being on a podcast then people might actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a special rank for them, like TBt Newspaper Editor/Writer/Graphics Artist/etc.
Click to expand...

thats be a good idea


----------



## MrMudkip

I call Newspaper!


----------



## Jake

Will the banner be on the new site?


----------



## SilentHopes

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for a literary contest. Maybe even booting up the newspaper again for good. trying to get a steady podcast going again. However, this would all have to do with members being proactive. If Conor's up for it again, we can run the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> This could be a great way to actually get the community of TBT involved in stuff, aswell as liven up the forum. If there's some kind of reward for writing in a newspaper/being on a podcast then people might actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a special rank for them, like TBt Newspaper Editor/Writer/Graphics Artist/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats be a good idea
Click to expand...

Like the Zetaboards Theme Zone rank things?

Example:







And could TBT get a scroll down menu like theirs?


----------



## Meltd0wn

I guess I picked a good time to return to the game and the message boards.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a special rank for them, like TBt Newspaper Editor/Writer/Graphics Artist/etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats be a good idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Zetaboards Theme Zone rank things?
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And could TBT get a scroll down menu like theirs?
Click to expand...

We already have scroll down menus. And yea, like we already have, except more branched out. Conor knows those that have helped out in the past TBT newspaper, so he might appoint some of them and those he know can handle it. We'd also have rankings like "Editor" "Staff Writer" "Graphics Artist", like NSider 2.


----------



## Gnome

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 15 2010, 07:03:19 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<big><big>This ^^</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nook, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
Click to expand...

You're not a troll, just an idiot.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Gnome said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Nov 15 2010, 07:03:19 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<big><big>This ^^</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Nook, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not a troll, just an idiot.
Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SilentHopes

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thats be a good idea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Zetaboards Theme Zone rank things?
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And could TBT get a scroll down menu like theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have scroll down menus. And yea, like we already have, except more branched out. Conor knows those that have helped out in the past TBT newspaper, so he might appoint some of them and those he know can handle it. We'd also have rankings like "Editor" "Staff Writer" "Graphics Artist", like NSider 2.
Click to expand...

They don't seem to be working for me, but okay, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Princess

Don't make the new tree too different. :/

Only make it different if it will be 110% better.


----------



## Bacon Boy

There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

For those of you who say the noobs will think I'M A NOOB! when we move, post your join date in your sig or something, problem solved along with post count.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I rather like the idea of achievements but only like memember for  6 months, 1 year, 2 years etc with a little crown next to your name.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I rather like the idea of achievements but only like memember for  6 months, 1 year, 2 years etc with a little crown next to your name.


heeeyyy, that's not a bad idea o:


----------



## muffun

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.


Personally, I think the blue makes it look sleek, stylish and other MacBook-popularized adjectives.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the blue makes it look sleek, stylish and other MacBook-popularized adjectives.
Click to expand...

It looks too blank and boring, though.


----------



## SilentHopes

If you look closely in the screenshot of the website, you can see all of the mods are signed up already.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rorato said:
			
		

> If you look closely in the screenshot of the website, you can see all of the mods are signed up already.


Getting their posting in early. Cheaters. I only saw Gohan and Miranda. Jeremy's a given.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the blue makes it look sleek, stylish and other MacBook-popularized adjectives.
Click to expand...

Great, now I'm going to have to hate the new forum.


----------



## -Aaron

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I rather like the idea of achievements but only like memember for  6 months, 1 year, 2 years etc with a little crown next to your name.


Then you'll get elitist scrubs who think they're better because they have a little crown in their name. TBT isn't a game, so there's no point in making achievements.


----------



## crazyredd45

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the blue makes it look sleek, stylish and other MacBook-popularized adjectives.
Click to expand...

it looks to dark and horrible

i like the lightness of our forums at the moment

by the way i'm in ???


----------



## Mino

-Aaron said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like the idea of achievements but only like memember for  6 months, 1 year, 2 years etc with a little crown next to your name.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll get elitist scrubs who think they're better because they have a little crown in their name. TBT isn't a game, so there's no point in making achievements.
Click to expand...

Well said "elitist scrubs" can be reprimanded by the rest of the community for being jerks then, no?


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the blue makes it look sleek, stylish and other MacBook-popularized adjectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks too blank and boring, though.
Click to expand...

I agree 100% it doesn't look right,


----------



## Jeremy

The amount of sky you see depends on your resolution.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also just way too much blue surrounding the new forum skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the blue makes it look sleek, stylish and other MacBook-popularized adjectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks too blank and boring, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree 100% it doesn't look right,
Click to expand...

Me too.

Too simple is too boring.

I like the theme right now as it is.


----------



## -Aaron

*trevor said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like the idea of achievements but only like memember for  6 months, 1 year, 2 years etc with a little crown next to your name.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll get elitist scrubs who think they're better because they have a little crown in their name. TBT isn't a game, so there's no point in making achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said "elitist scrubs" can be reprimanded by the rest of the community for being jerks then, no?
Click to expand...

That's true, but in my opinion, it's better to prevent it than to fix it.


----------



## Mino

-Aaron said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like the idea of achievements but only like memember for  6 months, 1 year, 2 years etc with a little crown next to your name.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll get elitist scrubs who think they're better because they have a little crown in their name. TBT isn't a game, so there's no point in making achievements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said "elitist scrubs" can be reprimanded by the rest of the community for being jerks then, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, but in my opinion, it's better to prevent it than to fix it.
Click to expand...

Meh, no need to prevent what shouldn't happen in the first place.


----------



## Jeremy

worked all day on this thing


----------



## Jake

So you should ^.^


----------



## [Nook]

Jeremy said:
			
		

> worked all day on this thing


Picasso worked even harder and longer, and what were the results?


----------



## Jeremy

this is really turning into a masterpiece greater than anything by picasso lol


----------



## Princess

Jeremy said:
			
		

> this is really turning into a masterpiece greater than anything by picasso lol


Wanna bet?


----------



## [Nook]

Jeremy said:
			
		

> this is really turning into a masterpiece greater than anything by picasso lol


Are you not learning a lesson?

If you put hard work into something, make sure it's good work, not some boring, simple thing.

Or something really weird looking.


----------



## TommySnow

Guys..... To be honest the frum aat the moment (To me) Looks to dark! I think the blue gives it a sleek look =) Don't cahnge it!


----------



## Marcus

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Guys..... To be honest the frum aat the moment (To me) Looks to dark! I think the blue gives it a sleek look =) Don't cahnge it!


Don't worry, nobody will be cahnging the frum anytime soon.


----------



## TommySnow

Marcus said:
			
		

> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys..... To be honest the frum aat the moment (To me) Looks to dark! I think the blue gives it a sleek look =) Don't cahnge it!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, nobody will be cahnging the frum anytime soon.
Click to expand...

Ver funny........ But seriously they better not change it. It looks nice!


----------



## Josh

Some of these ideas are going over the top, I mean this is an AC:CF forums, Not miniclip.


----------



## dragonflamez

It could work.
Shame you're not going to be bothering to keep people's post counts, but eh. Can't be helped.


----------



## [Nook]

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys..... To be honest the frum aat the moment (To me) Looks to dark! I think the blue gives it a sleek look =) Don't cahnge it!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, nobody will be cahnging the frum anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ver funny........ But seriously they better not change it. It looks nice!
Click to expand...

Exactly.

I love the frum as it is. No need to cahng.


----------



## Lewis

Yes.


----------



## Mino

GIVE US A RELEASE DATE.

Pwease.


----------



## Psychonaut

*trevor said:
			
		

> GIVE US A RELEASE DATE.
> 
> Pwease.


also

OH GOD WHAT HAS MY LIFE COME TO
I'M GOING TO LOSE ALL THESE POST COUNTS I SO CAREFULLY AND DELICATELY SPAMMED FOR.

MY MEMBERSHIP AT THIS SITE IS NOW RUINED, OH GOD

can i reserve two names, or just one?  ALT ACCOUNTS, AHOY!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko




----------



## Josh

Animefan said:
			
		

>


What the... Does that make sense?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Josh. said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the... Does that make sense?
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## OmegaMan

Animefan said:
			
		

>


This would be the result of that.

http://i56.tinypic.com/m78kme.jpg


----------



## OJ.

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Don't make the new tree too different. :/
> 
> Only make it different if it will be 110% better.


I agree.

Make it resemble this one at least a little bit.


----------



## Psychonaut

Animefan said:
			
		

>


HORY *censored.2.0*TO IT MAKES SENSE NOW THAT THE PICTURE ISN'T A BROKEN LINK

OH GOD


----------



## OJ.

teehee frum. I like that word.


----------



## KoolKitteh

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be the result of that.
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/m78kme.jpg
Click to expand...

But don't we want that to happen?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Not my favorite thing...


----------



## Trundle

Animefan said:
			
		

>


I laughed so hard.


----------



## Jake

Nearly December. NOW MOVE!!


----------



## Psychonaut

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nearly December. NOW MOVE!!


qft


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ahh, wait! Let me turn blue first... <:Y


----------



## [Nook]

As long as we aren't in a canyon that a worm could fall onto, move.

PUSH!!!


----------



## Jake

Can we protest in Brewster's and then riot at all the mods and admins


----------



## MrMudkip

Any idea on when to expect TeeBeeTee 2 other then around December


----------



## Jeremy

I was shooting for December.  Could be January.  Also, I'm still looking into the possibility of converting the data.


----------



## Princess

We're not moving.


I knew it.


----------



## Ricano

it's a hoax!


----------



## Jeremy

Well I haven't been able to work on it for a week or two because I have a lot of school work since it's getting close to the end of the semester.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I was shooting for December.  Could be January.  Also, I'm still looking into the possibility of converting the data.


*bangs table* RIOT!!!


----------



## MrMudkip




----------



## Marcus

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> We're not moving.
> 
> 
> I knew it.


Why say that?
He does have other tasks in life other than to fill the needs of TBT members, so sometimes things will go slow <_<

And no I'm not _sucking_ up, just merely stating that you shouldn't be pessimistic just because the release date is pushed back a bit.


----------



## Ricano

Marcus said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not moving.
> 
> 
> I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why say that?
> He does have other tasks in life other than to fill the needs of TBT members, so sometimes things will go slow <_<
> 
> And no I'm not _sucking_ up, just merely stating that you shouldn't be pessimistic just because the release date is pushed back a bit.
Click to expand...

I think she was kidding, dude.


----------



## Marcus

Ricano said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not moving.
> 
> 
> I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why say that?
> He does have other tasks in life other than to fill the needs of TBT members, so sometimes things will go slow <_<
> 
> And no I'm not _sucking_ up, just merely stating that you shouldn't be pessimistic just because the release date is pushed back a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she was kidding, dude.
Click to expand...

Oh, I couldn't tell on the computer 

Ignore that post them. :s


----------



## Princess

Sarcasm dude.


----------



## Psychonaut

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sarcasm dude.


NUH UH!


----------



## FITZEH

What date is this famous website opening may i ask.?


----------



## SilentHopes

FITZEH said:
			
		

> What date is this famous website opening may i ask.?


I would imagine somewhere around the end of December or sometime in January.


----------



## Tyler

Right now we're looking towards late-December, early January. Jeremy has a few skinning things to finish and we're looking to see how to convert the data from ZB to vB.


----------



## Jake

At least that was I might make it to 3,000 posts


----------



## Jas0n

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Right now we're looking towards late-December, early January. Jeremy has a few skinning things to finish and we're looking to see how to convert the data from ZB to vB.


But like... 1 person cares about the ZB data on the new forum D:

Just give it to us with a *censored.2.0* skin so we can have it as a Christmas present plox? :3


----------



## Psychonaut

I actually really like the themes that tbt has right now.

and dislike the new ones, for some reason.

but i'm a bit clingy, i guess.

i could care less what it looks like right away, so long as it works right.


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we're looking towards late-December, early January. Jeremy has a few skinning things to finish and we're looking to see how to convert the data from ZB to vB.
> 
> 
> 
> But like... 1 person cares about the ZB data on the new forum D:
Click to expand...

Seriously.


----------



## Jeremy

Losing 1.2 million posts is a big deal.  But I don't think we will have to in the end.  We shall see...

Looks like Join Dates and Member IDs will be gone though.

edit:  and PMs will definitely not make it over.  but we will let you login here still (not post though)


----------



## MrMudkip

Who really care about post count (look at mine ) But still i see the idea that loosing a million post is a big idea but i would give up on saving them  if it goes past January 20th


----------



## Jeremy

The only thing that is taking so long is the theme and me finding time to work on it.


----------



## Jake

There's time right now.


----------



## OJ.

I'd like to hit 1,000 posts by the move without offending any of you.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jeremy said:
			
		

> The only thing that is taking so long is the theme and me finding time to work on it.


are the current themes going to be canned? D:

i'd prefer the fall one.. ;-;


----------



## Jake

I like winter


----------



## Psychonaut

looking back over it, what i don't like is that the sides in the preview picture are blue/empty..

assuming that'll be fixed/filled in, yeah?


----------



## Jeremy

i don't know, the preview is smaller and different proportions than what you will see, which also depends on your resolution


----------



## dragonflamez

I like the plain blue skin we got right now, but it's whatever really.


----------



## Mino

You've been changing the timestamp and join date formats.  DON'T THINK I DIDN'T NOTICE.


----------



## Aisha

*trevor said:
			
		

> You've been changing the timestamp and join date formats.  DON'T THINK I DIDN'T NOTICE.


He has to in order to convert the data properly.


----------



## OmegaMan

Aisha said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been changing the timestamp and join date formats.  DON'T THINK I DIDN'T NOTICE.
> 
> 
> 
> He has to in order to convert the data properly.
Click to expand...

We know .-.


----------



## Princess

*trevor's onto your game, Germy. (chew)


----------



## Elijo

Jeremy, I go to school aswell...
But Friday is the last day of my school year...
But... I have to go back to school at 30th of January next year.
Okay?


----------



## Josh

Kumafever said:
			
		

> Jeremy, I go to school aswell...
> But Friday is the last day of my school year...
> But... I have to go back to school at 30th of January next year.
> Okay?


I think I didn't understand that...


----------



## Psychonaut

Josh. said:
			
		

> Kumafever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy, I go to school aswell...
> But Friday is the last day of my school year...
> But... I have to go back to school at 30th of January next year.
> Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I didn't understand that...
Click to expand...

he's saying he sympathizes with jeremy in having to go to school, but is hoping that the forums are up by the time he has to go back.

or he's saying he has a lot of time off, in which case lol


----------



## Josh

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kumafever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy, I go to school aswell...
> But Friday is the last day of my school year...
> But... I have to go back to school at 30th of January next year.
> Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I didn't understand that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's saying he sympathizes with jeremy in having to go to school, but is hoping that the forums are up by the time he has to go back.
> 
> or he's saying he has a lot of time off, in which case lol
Click to expand...

I understand now  The way he/she said it was mixed up.


----------



## Joe

Finally!


----------



## Entei Slider

So germy, in percentage, how far along are the new forums completion wise.


----------



## Mino

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So germy, and a scale of 1 to 10, where are the forums completion wise.


Why not just ask for... you know... a percentage?


----------



## Ciaran

*trevor said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So germy, and a scale of 1 to 10, where are the forums completion wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just ask for... you know... a percentage?
Click to expand...

He probably doesn't understand them. :|


----------



## Entei Slider

Ciaran said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So germy, and a scale of 1 to 10, where are the forums completion wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just ask for... you know... a percentage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He probably doesn't understand them. :|
Click to expand...

>.> I just wasn't thinking of percentages at the time.


----------



## Josh

Scale or Percentage, Does it matter? At least he'll know for his sake.


----------



## Marcus

never mind


----------



## Jake

This may be an overreaction, but I am slightly curious... Will there be any new Joinable Groups when AC3DS comes out?


----------



## Jeremy

Jake. said:
			
		

> This may be an overreaction, but I am slightly curious... Will there be any new Joinable Groups when AC3DS comes out?


Sure.


----------



## Jake

*overreacts with excitement* yay. Wait are you doing this because I asked or you already had plans? And will ACCityFolk youtube start up again?


----------



## Jake

with out overreacting, will we be notified several days before the move?


----------



## Jeremy

yes


----------



## Bulerias

Hey Jake., take it easy.  We're just moving to a different forum.


----------



## Marcus

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey Jake., take it easy.  We're just moving to a different forum.


He seems to overreact a lot doesn't he 

"**overreacts* with excitement* yay. Wait are you doing this because I asked or you already had plans? And will ACCityFolk youtube start up again?"

"with out *overreacting*, will we be notified several days before the move?"

"This may be an *overreaction*, but I am slightly curious... Will there be any new Joinable Groups when AC3DS comes out?"

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to *overreact*, but I jsut wanted to know if we will be notified ebcause I want to join on the very second the new forum is up!! **overreacts!!!*"*

"I'm just *overreacting*..."


----------



## Jake

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to overreact, but I jsut wanted to know if we will be notified ebcause I want to join on the *very second* the new forum is up!! *overreacts!!!*


----------



## Josh

It's funny how people are getting horny over moving to a new website :L


----------



## Jake

I'm just overreacting...


----------



## Bulerias

Jake. said:
			
		

> I'm just overreacting...


Oh.  I couldn't tell.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Marcus

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just overreacting...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  I couldn't tell.  Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...

I know, after all, the evidence is just to controversial!


"*overreacts with excitement* yay. Wait are you doing this because I asked or you already had plans? And will ACCityFolk youtube start up again?"

"with out overreacting, will we be notified several days before the move?"

"This may be an overreaction, but I am slightly curious... Will there be any new Joinable Groups when AC3DS comes out?"

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to overreact, but I jsut wanted to know if we will be notified ebcause I want to join on the very second the new forum is up!! *overreacts!!!*"

"I'm just overreacting..."


----------



## Jake

There's more too - but don't overreact!!


----------



## Psychonaut

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's funny how people are getting horny over moving to a new website :L


:3


----------



## moonlight33

So, December is about halfway over with. When will the move take place?


----------



## Jake

When Jeremy has time and feels like it, it's not a 0.1 second process >.>


----------



## OmegaMan

Jake. said:
			
		

> When Jeremy has time and feels like it, it's not a 0.1 second process >.>


: ...


----------



## Phil

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's funny how people are getting horny over moving to a new website :L


lmao!

I'm looking forward to moving actually.


----------



## Bacon Boy

He still has to pm the temporary passwords.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> He still has to pm the temporary passwords.


's what jeremybot is/was for.

if they're/he's just stalling so the graphics look nice.. i can deal with messed up layouts.  don't know about the rest of the community.. but that's fine with me.

eh.  it'll happen.


----------



## OmegaMan

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He still has to pm the temporary passwords.
> 
> 
> 
> 's what jeremybot is/was for.
> 
> if they're/he's just stalling so the graphics look nice.. i can deal with messed up layouts.  don't know about the rest of the community.. but that's fine with me.
> 
> eh.  it'll happen.
Click to expand...

Still astounded.


Jeremy has a bot? Isn't that a site violation?


----------



## dsmaster64

Damn, all the hard work for a brown name gone to waste.


----------



## Psychonaut

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Damn, all the hard work for a brown name gone to waste.


not going to be gone to waste, posts and all the username stuff carries over.

also, jeremy's the admin.  he makes and breaks the rules.  deal w/it.


----------



## Mino

To whoever asked why we haven't moved yet, Jeremy said the release date has been pushed back to January or so.


----------



## Marcus

*trevor said:
			
		

> To whoever asked why we haven't moved yet, Jeremy said the release date has been pushed back to January or so.


Yeah, somehow I recall him saying that at least 5 or 6 times, it's turning into a deja vu.


----------



## Thunder

So hey, when we move, what's changing? Like the name titles, name color, etc?

Also, shouldn't your post transfer topic be added to the first post? Eliminate most of the "damn, i'm gonna lose all my stuff" posts.


----------



## Trundle

Will we still have colors when we move?


----------



## Jeremy

MrMr said:
			
		

> Will we still have colors when we move?


maybe not


----------



## [Nook]

Jeremy said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will we still have colors when we move?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not
Click to expand...

Then how are we supposed to group people that have a certain amount of posts?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 1 2011, 01:15:56 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will we still have colors when we move?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how are we supposed to group people that have the certain amount of posts?
Click to expand...

We don't?

o:


----------



## Jeremy

if we do the colors it prly wont be until after it opens

im not going to worry about making those right now


----------



## [Nook]

Tom said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 1 2011, 01:15:56 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will we still have colors when we move?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how are we supposed to group people that have the certain amount of posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't?
> 
> o:
Click to expand...

Nooooooo-


----------



## Mino

Do you have a new estimated time of arrival for TBT 2.0?


----------



## Jeremy

*trevor said:
			
		

> Do you have a new estimated time of arrival for TBT 2.0?


one or two weeks


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:
			
		

> if we do the colors it prly wont be until after it opens
> 
> im not going to worry about making those right now


Okay, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Jake

Can we move now?


----------



## Marcus

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 1 2011, 01:20:01 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 1 2011, 01:15:56 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are we supposed to group people that have the certain amount of posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't?
> 
> o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo-
Click to expand...

Being green doesn't make or break you on TBT :/


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a new estimated time of arrival for TBT 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> one or two _months_
Click to expand...

^fixed

xD


----------



## Trundle

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a new estimated time of arrival for TBT 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> one or two _months_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^fixed
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

Lol.

Well he has been saying around this time for awhile. It could happen.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Jake

Through curiosity, will warn level's transfer?


----------



## Psychonaut

Jake. said:
			
		

> Can we move now?


^^^


----------



## Jake

Does the new site have a ShoutBox? If yes, will it support Japanese?


----------



## Jeremy

I have an exact date in mind.  Will possibly say it tomorrow as well as open the Bell Tree theme to the public (so you'd see it with the Offline page, instead of the default blue).


----------



## SilentHopes

Cool.


----------



## muffun

A DATE HAS BEEN REACHED

HUZZAH


----------



## Thunder

Any new features being added/old features being removed?


----------



## AndyB

I have a question, it states: "Opening the night of January 12, 2011."

Is this going to be the 12th for anyone outside of the US? 

Europe could just about get it, Aus? Nope.


----------



## Jeremy

AndyB said:
			
		

> I have a question, it states: "Opening the night of January 12, 2011."
> 
> Is this going to be the 12th for anyone outside of the US?
> 
> Europe could just about get it, Aus? Nope.


Probably, Idk.

I just said night to make sure I had enough time.

Anyway, the time changes started if you want to see them.  There will be more changes at the top of the next three hours.  The forum clock is 2 minutes behind though.  I have to get that fixed before Wednesday.


----------



## Jas0n

The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.


Thanks.

By the way, the sunset sky is up now.


----------



## Jake

Yay, but I am still confused about the dates since Australia is ********.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.


Agreed. You guys did a really good job on it.


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. You guys did a really good job on it.
Click to expand...

But I will miss this TBT :'( Can we have a party before we leave?


----------



## Jeremy

Jake. said:
			
		

> Yay, but I am still confused about the dates since Australia is ********.


Thursday for Australia, mmkay?


----------



## [Nook]

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the sunset sky is up now.
Click to expand...

Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?

I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.

Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
Our choices don't affect others.


----------



## Jeremy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the sunset sky is up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
Click to expand...

Maybe in the future I will recreate the ZB skins I made? idk


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, but I am still confused about the dates since Australia is ********.
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday for Australia, mmkay?
Click to expand...

What time?


----------



## Jeremy

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, but I am still confused about the dates since Australia is ********.
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday for Australia, mmkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time?
Click to expand...

There's no time for anything.  In fact, the whole data transfer thing will be rushed since I won't be able to start it until Sunday night.  And it takes days to crawl.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, but I am still confused about the dates since Australia is ********.
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday for Australia, mmkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no time for anything.  In fact, the whole data transfer thing will be rushed since I won't be able to start it until Sunday night.  And it takes days to crawl.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay


----------



## Jas0n

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the sunset sky is up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
Click to expand...

That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.

Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the sunset sky is up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.
> 
> Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.
Click to expand...

Wait, how do you see the sunset thing?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the sunset sky is up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.
> 
> Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.
Click to expand...

This. It still looks good.


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme looks a LOT better than I originally thought, you can really see the time that you've put into it. It's very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, the sunset sky is up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.
> 
> Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.
Click to expand...

I could make it bigger, but it's a 3-part gradient (technically 4, but the bottom darker blue one is cut off on the offline page) because it would look bad with mostly yellow color at the top.  I wanted the yellow to only peak over the "horizon".  But I could extend it down more.  Maybe have 100 or so pixels of the solid color before going to the next one?


----------



## ACCF18

I do like how it changes to day and night. That's a cool feature. Around 4am or 5am, does it have like light blue sky, with a little fog? That would be cool for an early morning whether. Maybe at random times you could add rain.


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.
> 
> Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could make it bigger, but it's a 3-part gradient (technically 4, but the bottom darker blue one is cut off on the offline page) because it would look bad with mostly yellow color at the top.  I wanted the yellow to only peak over the "horizon".  But I could extend it down more.  Maybe have 100 or so pixels of the solid color before going to the next one?
Click to expand...

Yea, I see what you mean about the horizon and I agree that it looks good that way but it does still need making more prominent, you can try extending it down a bit more and see how it looks, possibly try making it a bit more orange like I suggested too.

If you take a look at this picture it gives you a sense of what I mean, it gets more orange at the horizon instead of the pale yellow colour which is generally further away. I think adding some purple in could also look good.

Just play around with it and see what you can get, that's the nice thing about gradients, they're so easy to change


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have the option to choose TBT 1.0 banners?
> 
> I mean, some of us like the new ones and some of us like the old ones.
> 
> Why not give us choices on what we want to use?
> Our choices don't affect others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.
> 
> Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, how do you see the sunset thing?
Click to expand...

^^


----------



## Ciaran

Will the time changes be based off of each members local time, or off a central clock?


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jan 6 2011, 07:26:31 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That would require a whole redesign of the new board, as it's on new forum software. Jeremy has been working non-stop on this, you should appreciate his hard work.
> 
> Some C&C on the sunset sky.. The sunsetness doesn't seem very prominent and the yellow colour seems a bit off. I think it'd look better if the yellow part of the gradient was made slightly bigger and brighter/more orange. It might also look good if you just make it a 2-part gradient instead of 3-parts, just have it go from the yellow/orange to the blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could make it bigger, but it's a 3-part gradient (technically 4, but the bottom darker blue one is cut off on the offline page) because it would look bad with mostly yellow color at the top.  I wanted the yellow to only peak over the "horizon".  But I could extend it down more.  Maybe have 100 or so pixels of the solid color before going to the next one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I see what you mean about the horizon and I agree that it looks good that way but it does still need making more prominent, you can try extending it down a bit more and see how it looks, possibly try making it a bit more orange like I suggested too.
> 
> If you take a look at this picture it gives you a sense of what I mean, it gets more orange at the horizon instead of the pale yellow colour which is generally further away. I think adding some purple in could also look good.
> 
> Just play around with it and see what you can get, that's the nice thing about gradients, they're so easy to change
Click to expand...

The color it goes to is actually purple, lol.

And it's kind of hard to make these, because unlike real skies, it keeps going after the horizon.  



> Will the time changes be based off of each members local time, or off a central clock?


Whatever time you have set in the settings.  But for guests it's just Eastern time.



> Wait, how do you see the sunset thing?


Screenshot what you see

edit: well now it has changed again and there is one more change (to full night)


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I could make it bigger, but it's a 3-part gradient (technically 4, but the bottom darker blue one is cut off on the offline page) because it would look bad with mostly yellow color at the top.  I wanted the yellow to only peak over the "horizon".  But I could extend it down more.  Maybe have 100 or so pixels of the solid color before going to the next one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I see what you mean about the horizon and I agree that it looks good that way but it does still need making more prominent, you can try extending it down a bit more and see how it looks, possibly try making it a bit more orange like I suggested too.
> 
> If you take a look at this picture it gives you a sense of what I mean, it gets more orange at the horizon instead of the pale yellow colour which is generally further away. I think adding some purple in could also look good.
> 
> Just play around with it and see what you can get, that's the nice thing about gradients, they're so easy to change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The color it goes to is actually purple, lol.
> 
> And it's kind of hard to make these, because unlike real skies, it keeps going after the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the time changes be based off of each members local time, or off a central clock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever time you have set in the settings.  But for guests it's just Eastern time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, how do you see the sunset thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screenshot what you see
> 
> edit: well now it has changed again and there is one more change (to full night)
Click to expand...

How about something like this, and adjusted accordingly to get the sunset just peaking over the banner?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

&also, really good job on the current night theme. The small stars is a really nice touch.


----------



## Jake

Oh, I like how it changes


----------



## Jeremy

i will work on sunset and sunrise (it's similar with less warm colors) maybe tomorrow or saturday

or if i never get around to it i can always make adjustments after it opens


----------



## D1llon

So what was the overall decision on awards/ranks :/


----------



## Ciaran

I like the new skin, it feels 'earthier' or something.


----------



## Bacon Boy

D1llon said:
			
		

> So what was the overall decision on awards/ranks :/


No
Unless there are contests.


----------



## Jake

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I like the new skin, it feels 'earthier' or something.


Me as well.


----------



## SilentHopes

Loving the theme.


----------



## Jrrj15

Will you be able to turn off the time changing background (Ill keep it on but I was just wondering)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Amazing job, I can now love the skin. Can't wait for the move now.


----------



## Jeremy

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Will you be able to turn off the time changing background (Ill keep it on but I was just wondering)


No


----------



## Jake

When the 3DS comes out, and there will be millions playing Animal Crossing, and there will be heaps of stores, will we be allowed to bump?


----------



## Mino

After reading the last few pages, I'm impressed by the sheer inanity of the majority of the questions being asked here.  Is it really impossible to wait a little while?


----------



## Jake

Nope.


----------



## ACCF18

I still think there should be more whether effects than sunrise, day, and night. Don't mean to do, ''do this and do that'' but that's just a suggestion. Would be more realistic.


----------



## Jas0n

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> I still think there should be more whether effects than sunrise, day, and night. Don't mean to do, ''do this and do that'' but that's just a suggestion. Would be more realistic.


Unless you want the forum to be *censored.3.0*ing laggy as hell, there shouldn't be any kinds of animated weather effects.

The changing background works because it's simply a gradient, possibly with a few accents like stars.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there should be more whether effects than sunrise, day, and night. Don't mean to do, ''do this and do that'' but that's just a suggestion. Would be more realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want the forum to be *censored.3.0*ing laggy as hell, there shouldn't be any kinds of animated weather effects.
> 
> The changing background works because it's simply a gradient, possibly with a few accents like stars.
Click to expand...

*likes*


----------



## ACCF18

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there should be more whether effects than sunrise, day, and night. Don't mean to do, ''do this and do that'' but that's just a suggestion. Would be more realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want the forum to be *censored.3.0*ing laggy as hell, there shouldn't be any kinds of animated weather effects.
> 
> The changing background works because it's simply a gradient, possibly with a few accents like stars.
Click to expand...

Laggy as hell if you have Windows 95.


----------



## Jas0n

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there should be more whether effects than sunrise, day, and night. Don't mean to do, ''do this and do that'' but that's just a suggestion. Would be more realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want the forum to be *censored.3.0*ing laggy as hell, there shouldn't be any kinds of animated weather effects.
> 
> The changing background works because it's simply a gradient, possibly with a few accents like stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laggy as hell if you have Windows 95.
Click to expand...

You don't understand web design, please go research it before making yourself look more like a fool.


----------



## ACCF18

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there should be more whether effects than sunrise, day, and night. Don't mean to do, ''do this and do that'' but that's just a suggestion. Would be more realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want the forum to be *censored.3.0*ing laggy as hell, there shouldn't be any kinds of animated weather effects.
> 
> The changing background works because it's simply a gradient, possibly with a few accents like stars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laggy as hell if you have Windows 95.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand web design, please go research it before making yourself look more like a fool.
Click to expand...

Uh, you're the one that's the ''fool''. All new websites you go on to are laggy and slow at first, but after a few visits, it's fine.


----------



## ACCF18

And I never said the whether effects on the site should be animated. You could just put a picture of snow falling from the sky. Not so hard, eh?


----------



## Jeremy

No snow in summer.


----------



## ACCF18

Jeremy said:
			
		

> No snow in summer.


But there's snow in winter.


----------



## Jas0n

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Laggy as hell if you have Windows 95.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand web design, please go research it before making yourself look more like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, you're the one that's the ''fool''. All new websites you go on to are laggy and slow at first, but after a few visits, it's fine.
Click to expand...

Ok, let me explain this to you.

To create an animated background you can with a few different methods, the methods would be either with a GIF image or Flash.

a GIF image is multiple images spliced together to create an animation, whereas Flash is a container file used to deliver video through the Flash Player.

The problem with both of these is that they're huge file sizes, meaning that even if you have the images cached on your computer it's going to take a while to load them onto the webpage. Flash especially is very laggy, whereas a GIF needs to process every frame of the animation before it play cleanly.

Using these on a forum for example where you're constantly changing pages will lag you to *censored.3.0*, or atleast take a long time to load.


----------



## NikoKing

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand web design, please go research it before making yourself look more like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, you're the one that's the ''fool''. All new websites you go on to are laggy and slow at first, but after a few visits, it's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, let me explain this to you.
> 
> To create an animated background you can with a few different methods, the methods would be either with a GIF image or Flash.
> 
> a GIF image is multiple images spliced together to create an animation, whereas Flash is a container file used to deliver video through the Flash Player.
> 
> The problem with both of these is that they're huge file sizes, meaning that even if you have the images cached on your computer it's going to take a while to load them onto the webpage. Flash especially is very laggy, whereas a GIF needs to process every frame of the animation before it play cleanly.
> 
> Using these on a forum for example where you're constantly changing pages will lag you to *censored.3.0*.
Click to expand...

I'm agreeing with Jas0n on this one.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:
			
		

> No snow in summer.


Will it run off the board clock or the users clock?
And also it doesn't snow in the desert...


----------



## ACCF18

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand web design, please go research it before making yourself look more like a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, you're the one that's the ''fool''. All new websites you go on to are laggy and slow at first, but after a few visits, it's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, let me explain this to you.
> 
> To create an animated background you can with a few different methods, the methods would be either with a GIF image or Flash.
> 
> a GIF image is multiple images spliced together to create an animation, whereas Flash is a container file used to deliver video through the Flash Player.
> 
> The problem with both of these is that they're huge file sizes, meaning that even if you have the images cached on your computer it's going to take a while to load them onto the webpage. Flash especially is very laggy, whereas a GIF needs to process every frame of the animation before it play cleanly.
> 
> Using these on a forum for example where you're constantly changing pages will lag you to *censored.3.0*, or atleast take a long time to load.
Click to expand...

Lol, then don't add so much animation. Like I said, I never said the website had to have animated rain or snow. Could just be a picture. Doesn't have to be fancy. The sunset isn't animated, and it looks cool.


----------



## Jas0n

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you're the one that's the ''fool''. All new websites you go on to are laggy and slow at first, but after a few visits, it's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, let me explain this to you.
> 
> To create an animated background you can with a few different methods, the methods would be either with a GIF image or Flash.
> 
> a GIF image is multiple images spliced together to create an animation, whereas Flash is a container file used to deliver video through the Flash Player.
> 
> The problem with both of these is that they're huge file sizes, meaning that even if you have the images cached on your computer it's going to take a while to load them onto the webpage. Flash especially is very laggy, whereas a GIF needs to process every frame of the animation before it play cleanly.
> 
> Using these on a forum for example where you're constantly changing pages will lag you to *censored.3.0*, or atleast take a long time to load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, then don't add so much animation. Like I said, I never said the website had to have animated rain or snow. Could just be a picture. Doesn't have to be fancy. The sunset isn't animated, and it looks cool.
Click to expand...

It doesn't work that way, there has to be so much animation to create a smooth image otherwise you're gonna have snow jumping all over the screen, which looks stupid.

And how you propose you add rain, snow or any other weather effect without animation? You can't just have rain drops sitting in the sky, static.


----------



## Jake

You're still going on about it?


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:
			
		

> You're still going on about it?


You're still spamming by saying pointless things? We're having a discussion, if you have nothing to add then there's no need for you to post.


----------



## ACCF18

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let me explain this to you.
> 
> To create an animated background you can with a few different methods, the methods would be either with a GIF image or Flash.
> 
> a GIF image is multiple images spliced together to create an animation, whereas Flash is a container file used to deliver video through the Flash Player.
> 
> The problem with both of these is that they're huge file sizes, meaning that even if you have the images cached on your computer it's going to take a while to load them onto the webpage. Flash especially is very laggy, whereas a GIF needs to process every frame of the animation before it play cleanly.
> 
> Using these on a forum for example where you're constantly changing pages will lag you to *censored.3.0*, or atleast take a long time to load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, then don't add so much animation. Like I said, I never said the website had to have animated rain or snow. Could just be a picture. Doesn't have to be fancy. The sunset isn't animated, and it looks cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't work that way, there has to be so much animation to create a smooth image otherwise you're gonna have snow jumping all over the screen, which looks stupid.
> 
> And how you propose you add rain, snow or any other weather effect without animation? You can't just have rain drops sitting in the sky, static.
Click to expand...

It would still look good with just a picture.


----------



## Psychonaut

*trevor said:
			
		

> After reading the last few pages, I'm impressed by the sheer inanity of the majority of the questions being asked here.  Is it really impossible to wait a little while?


to be fair, its been 80% jake.

liking the new theme, but again, i don't understand why we aren't already moved.

glad there's a set date at least.  thanks for all the work towards the new site.

i lol'd when i saw the blog link.  :3


----------



## ACCF18

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> liking the new theme, but again, i don't understand why we aren't already moved.


Cause the site is still updating.


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snow in summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it run off the board clock or the users clock?
Click to expand...

Jeremy said it runs off the user's board time & Eastern time is the default.


----------



## Jake

Comatose said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snow in summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it run off the board clock or the users clock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeremy said it runs off the user's board time & Eastern time is the default.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Psychonaut

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liking the new theme, but again, i don't understand why we aren't already moved.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause the site is still updating.
Click to expand...

hardly an excuse looking at how it was two months ago, but i'm not trying to push it out the door.

i just don't understand why we aren't using that site instead of this one, other than wanting all the old threads and having a perfected theme.

eh.


----------



## AndyB

I say the older members should be allowed in, get used to the new diggs etc. B)


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> I say the older members should be allowed in, get used to the new diggs etc. B)


I say listen to this fellow.


----------



## Ciaran

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liking the new theme, but again, i don't understand why we aren't already moved.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause the site is still updating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hardly an excuse looking at how it was two months ago, but i'm not trying to push it out the door.
> 
> i just don't understand why we aren't using that site instead of this one, other than wanting all the old threads and having a perfected theme.
> 
> eh.
Click to expand...

Because Jeremy decided to transfer all the posts, and that takes two days.


----------



## SilentHopes

AndyB said:
			
		

> I say the older members should be allowed in, get used to the new diggs etc. B)


The mods are already members, so it kinda already happened, but...


----------



## Psychonaut

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liking the new theme, but again, i don't understand why we aren't already moved.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause the site is still updating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hardly an excuse looking at how it was two months ago, but i'm not trying to push it out the door.
> 
> i just don't understand why we aren't using that site instead of this one, other than wanting all the old threads and having a perfected theme.
> 
> eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Jeremy decided to transfer all the posts, and that takes two days.
Click to expand...

two days = two months? wat.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

LET US IN ! No seriously, I can't wait.


----------



## Tyler

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hardly an excuse looking at how it was two months ago, but i'm not trying to push it out the door.
> 
> i just don't understand why we aren't using that site instead of this one, other than wanting all the old threads and having a perfected theme.
> 
> eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Jeremy decided to transfer all the posts, and that takes two days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two days = two months? wat.
Click to expand...

Planning takes time. We want to make sure the board is perfect for everyone, and skinning for vB is much more time-consuming and difficult than it is for ZB. So chill, and wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Psychonaut

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jeremy decided to transfer all the posts, and that takes two days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two days = two months? wat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Planning takes time. We want to make sure the board is perfect for everyone, and skinning for vB is much more time-consuming and difficult than it is for ZB. So chill, and wait until Wednesday.
Click to expand...

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=9042819&t=7431926
i'm not incapable of waiting, i just don't understand why we haven't already moved.  i am thankful that you guys are trying to release the site as perfectly as possible, i just feel like a lot of these extra things aren't necessary (hence extra), and are delaying the site from being released earlier.

if posts/threads are not transferrable if the board is active/changing, i totally understand that, and i'm glad all the stuff will be saved.. even if i don't really understand the attachment, other than member info.

i dunno.  again, i'm glad there's a set date, and that you guys have poured this much into making it right.  i'm not trying to be impatient, i just really don't understand/agree (might be a better word to avoid confusion) about it.  i would have been perfectly happy with it how we saw it 2 months ago, but that's just me.


----------



## Jeremy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> two days = two months? wat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Planning takes time. We want to make sure the board is perfect for everyone, and skinning for vB is much more time-consuming and difficult than it is for ZB. So chill, and wait until Wednesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=9042819&t=7431926
> i'm not incapable of waiting, i just don't understand why we haven't already moved.  i am thankful that you guys are trying to release the site as perfectly as possible, i just feel like a lot of these extra things aren't necessary (hence extra), and are delaying the site from being released earlier.
> 
> if posts/threads are not transferrable if the board is active/changing, i totally understand that, and i'm glad all the stuff will be saved.. even if i don't really understand the attachment, other than member info.
> 
> i dunno.  again, i'm glad there's a set date, and that you guys have poured this much into making it right.  i'm not trying to be impatient, i just really don't understand/agree (might be a better word to avoid confusion) about it.  i would have been perfectly happy with it how we saw it 2 months ago, but that's just me.
Click to expand...

I think you are trying too hard to come up with a disagreement.


----------



## Marcus

Good things come to those who wait.

Just thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Planning takes time. We want to make sure the board is perfect for everyone, and skinning for vB is much more time-consuming and difficult than it is for ZB. So chill, and wait until Wednesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=9042819&t=7431926
> i'm not incapable of waiting, i just don't understand why we haven't already moved.  i am thankful that you guys are trying to release the site as perfectly as possible, i just feel like a lot of these extra things aren't necessary (hence extra), and are delaying the site from being released earlier.
> 
> if posts/threads are not transferrable if the board is active/changing, i totally understand that, and i'm glad all the stuff will be saved.. even if i don't really understand the attachment, other than member info.
> 
> i dunno.  again, i'm glad there's a set date, and that you guys have poured this much into making it right.  i'm not trying to be impatient, i just really don't understand/agree (might be a better word to avoid confusion) about it.  i would have been perfectly happy with it how we saw it 2 months ago, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are trying too hard to come up with a disagreement.
Click to expand...

~kay


----------



## Mino

I urge you to get rid of the forum games subforum.  It serves no purpose at all and the games add nothing to the forum.


----------



## Jake

*trevor said:
			
		

> I urge you to get rid of the forum games subforum.  It serves no purpose at all and the games add nothing to the forum.


I agree. It kinda annoys me, too.


----------



## Marcus

*trevor said:
			
		

> I urge you to get rid of the forum games subforum.  It serves no purpose at all and the games add nothing to the forum.


It's a little light relief that some people enjoy doing. Don't be such a scrooge  :brrrr:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Marcus said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I urge you to get rid of the forum games subforum.  It serves no purpose at all and the games add nothing to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little light relief that some people enjoy doing. Don't be such a scrooge  :brrrr:
Click to expand...

Haha ! We shall call him Trevor, scrooge.


----------

